
Pictures from the On-Line Encyclopedia of Integer Sequences - callmekit
https://oeis.org/OEIS_pics.html
======
pdkl95
My favorite OEIS-related picture is Sloane's Gap.

[http://arxiv.org/abs/1101.4470](http://arxiv.org/abs/1101.4470)

Numberphile has a video about it:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_YysNM2JoFo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_YysNM2JoFo)

------
lifthrasiir
[https://oeis.org/A263267/a263267_3.pdf](https://oeis.org/A263267/a263267_3.pdf)
is especially beautiful. Quoting the original:

> Poster illustrating A259934 and A263267. Subtract the number of divisors
> from a number in the tree, and you get the number under it. Shows the inter-
> connectedness of the OEIS. (Michael De Vlieger and Antti Kartunen)

------
Houshalter
This website crashes chrome on Android.

~~~
Gladdyu
It doesn't for me?

~~~
Houshalter
It does on the two devices I tested it on. No idea what the issue is though,
for some reason it just says it crashed with no details.

